# Esoterica Tobacciana Stonehaven...



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

Seems to be not available at my local shops because its backordered from the manufact. This is my luck because I was just given a taste of this great tobacco, got hooked on it and am coming up empty. The point of my topic here is to get some possible replies to tobaccos that may be similar.
I asked the nice fellow at cup o joes and he suggested Best brown flake by Samuel Gawith and that is excellent. Tilbury by Estoerica is also very good. Any others?

Many thanks.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

viking12344 said:


> Seems to be not available at my local shops because its backordered from the manufact. This is my luck because I was just given a taste of this great tobacco, got hooked on it and am coming up empty. The point of my topic here is to get some possible replies to tobaccos that may be similar.
> I asked the nice fellow at cup o joes and he suggested Best brown flake by Samuel Gawith and that is excellent. Tilbury by Estoerica is also very good. Any others?
> 
> Many thanks.


often times it is the local shop with no internet presence that you find the hard to gets. I recently found such a shop in Texas and i am getting me some Stonehaven tomorrow. Lots!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

You need to look, sometimes a lot more for some blends than others.
I too spent a good chunk of time (today in fact) looking for Stonehaven and finally found some.

To your question, sorry, dont know enough yet to assist.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree with the sentiments here. I not only found some in Arkansas but it was 5 years old too!! Start sending emails!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

The tobacco store i went to just got a large shipment in but they told me the problem is that esoterica tobaciana is being carried by a different distributor and that they have been slow in getting orders filled.


----------

